# Happy Halloween to all my Haunt Forum Friends!!!!



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

Just wanted to tell you all Happy Halloween this is our day,our glory,our day to scare til we cant scare no more,so put on those masks and make-up and got out there and scare me some trick or treaters....lol

may all of your Halloween dreams come true,

Paco aka Crazy2ScareU


----------

